
Ask HN: How do I market my startup to business owners? - tylerl-uxai
I need to speak with business owners, but have no idea how to reach them! I&#x27;ve tried calling several chains and it&#x27;s difficult to find out who I should be speaking to in order to sell my startup.
======
CyberFonic
More information would be helpful. When you mention chains it would appear
that you are talking about franchised outlets. Those are typically owned by
large corporations.

Have you tried doing some research? By "selling your startup" do you mean that
you have an operating business that you are exiting?

------
PaulHoule
Are you selling a product or service or are you selling the whole business?

